# Tiger Shark Trysler Grounds (not diving)



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Made a trip to the Trysler Grounds this Saturday to get in some diving and some fishing. Absolutely beautiful day on the Gulf. Got in one nice dive (second dive was sand bottom), but nothing to brag about. Shot one red grouper and that was it. Nice natural bottom though that was new to me. The two young bubble watchers were fishing up top. Shortly after we completed our dives, the two youngster both hooked up on a tiger shark. One line broke off pretty quick, but the other line survived. We got the shark boat side so we could get some pictures and then let it snap the line. 

Here is a video I threw together of the shark: http://vimeo.com/30641885


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Sweet Video! Thanks for posting.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome !


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's pretty cool!
I don't think I would put my Gopro over the side of the boat unless I'm diving with it, my luck I'd drop it.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

That's why I dive with my Shark Shield every time I spearfish...which is always. :thumbup: Too bad it's only rated to 148'. Deeper than that, I just attach it to the anchor line before going deeper.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> That's pretty cool!
> I don't think I would put my Gopro over the side of the boat unless I'm diving with it, my luck I'd drop it.


Its funny you say that. I was a little nervous when I would lose site on the shark, so that is why the camera kept going in and out of the water. 

What was scarier, is that this was my first outing with my GoPro and I was very lucky I did not lose it surfacing on my second dive. Not being used to having this thing strapped on my head. When I surface on the second dive, the water was so crazy calm, I just instintivly removed my mask forgetting the GoPro is strapped above. I immediately realize what I have done and start scanning the surface for my GoPro. I can't see it anywhere and my cursing:cursing: starts to fly. My dive buddy is confused as to why I am cursing up a storm. When I tell him the deal, he immediately starts to help looking on the surface and under the water. Eventually he swims over to me and reaches behind my head and then hands me my camera. Luckily it got caught on the tank valve:yes:. The footage of my camera videoing my regulator hoses with all kinds of F-bombs and every other curse word I could muster in the audio is kinda funny. I will always have my camera tethered to me somehow from here on out.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Plattinum said:


> I will always have my camera tethered to me somehow from here on out.


 I wish it had a chin strap or something to help keep it on.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice video!


----------



## Mary Right (Oct 18, 2011)

The video was very nice. I guess, everything about fishing or shark adventures is all ideal for me. Shark is one of the sea creatures that I wanted to meet and be friend too and I guess shark diving is a brilliant idea to do so. Recently, I read from this article Extremely rare Cyclops shark discovered off Mexico a unique creature of a bay shark found in Mexico. It may appear to be an odd story born of the high seas, but fisherman Enrique Lucero León stared mystery right in the eye - its single, solitary eye. The Mexican fisherman found a Cyclops shark within the stomach of an expectant dusky shark he caught off Cerralvo Island in the Gulf of California, reports National Geographic.


----------

